# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > Beginner Discussion >  Mantella

## Billy Oscar Burrows

How beginner friendly are Golden Mantella's?

----------


## wesleybrouwer

They aren't the easiest to care for, especially when living in a warm region.
Golden mantella's realy suffer from being kept to warm.
They WILL die because of "heat related muscle spasm syndrome".

----------



----------

